# Female tortoise has a willy!!??



## tinkerbell1189 (Dec 21, 2011)

Soo, I was soaking my 2.5 year old russian tortoise, who I had been told where I bought her that he was around 75% sure she was female. She was a little dirty so sometimes i give her clean with a soft brush, while I was cleaning the plastron she was struggling a bit as she doesn't really enjoy being cleaned, and all of a sudden something that looked very much like a willy came out of her tail.

So I'm guessing 'she' is a boy???
Or could this be some kind of parasite? As I'm worried it might be that. :\


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Without seeing an actual picture, I am almost positive what you saw was your male flashing you with his penis. As long as it goes back in, there is nothing to worry about.

Did it look like maybe a smaller version of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jA7m7QEo2s


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG!! that was HUGE! Yes it was ALOT smaller than that!! And more of a reddy/pink colour, it did go back in, so yeh... I think 'she' is male, Thanks for your help


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------



## Talka (Dec 21, 2011)

That would have been frightening to watch, had I not already seen "world's scariest animal penises" for zoology class! Hooooly **** that is freaky!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 21, 2011)

I had to laugh at your title and then saw Jacqui's YouTube. OMG...I would have been scared to death if I saw this coming from mine...glad I am now prepared


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 21, 2011)

*warning* the below may be inappropriate and is the result of too much espresso...
Oh my gosh I think that is so funny! Especially if "his" name is Tinkerbell!! I guess you'll have to change it to tinker-ba**'s!!! Hahaha


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 21, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> *warning* the below may be inappropriate and is the result of too much espresso...
> Oh my gosh I think that is so funny! Especially if "his" name is Tinkerbell!! I guess you'll have to change it to tinker-ba**'s!!! Hahaha



LOL


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have never seen a tort willy before now... not what I would imagine.. Now I know what to expect, thanks, lol


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hehe, 'his' name was Tinkerbell but my friend has suggested Tinkywinky seen as she has a winky....
His enclosure is all pink on the outside with flowers, hearts, diamantes etc.. I'm thinking we may need to makeover the enclosure too!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

Look abit like this?





This is when i just found at tiago was a male! XD about a year ago!


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, an enclosure make over sounds good, man it up some or at least get rid of the pink and the hearts


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 21, 2011)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Hehe, 'his' name was Tinkerbell but my friend has suggested Tinkywinky seen as she has a winky....
> His enclosure is all pink on the outside with flowers, hearts, diamantes etc.. *I'm thinking we may need to makeover the enclosure too*!!



It would, indeed, be the KIND thing to do...maybe a WWF calendar, and a tiny 'fridge w/ tiny beers, so he can get into his "dude-hood".


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> tinkerbell1189 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, 'his' name was Tinkerbell but my friend has suggested Tinkywinky seen as she has a winky....
> ...



No beer, delinquency of minor issues.


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2011)

Not that I want to be flashed, but at what age do they usually start to do that. I am really hoping Tatum is a boy. At what age, if he doesn't flash, can I expect that he won't because he is a she?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Hard to say, but "teenage" years seem to be the most common. I honestly have only been flashed by a few of my males, so you may never even get flashed. It seems sulcata tend to be the most often to flash, not sure if that is true, just seems you hear it more.


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Hard to say, but "teenage" years seem to be the most common. I honestly have only been flashed by a few of my males, so you may never even get flashed. It seems sulcata tend to be the most often to flash, not sure if that is true, just seems you hear it more.



Thanks, I have awhile then, he, she is only 9 months.


----------



## shelber10 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yup its a boy!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > tinkerbell1189 said:
> ...



What is the drinking age for tortoises in yout state? Here, in The Republic, nobody ever got around to passing such a law...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 21, 2011)

ok the tort and the ball vido is funny and scary at the same time... i think the scary is obvious... but did anyone else notice the ball is squeaking? LOL


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 21, 2011)

I noticed the ball was squeaking, and the tort had a look of powerful joy.. then he flips over, typical male


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 21, 2011)

nikki0601 said:


> I noticed the ball was squeaking, and the tort had a look of powerful joy.. then he flips over, typical male



LMBO i didnt see that part... i couldn't watch the whole video lol.


----------



## bigred (Dec 21, 2011)

Since were on the topic of willies, I have to show you a picture of Henry the Horny Tortoise. I know some of you have already seen this. Me and Henry are very proud of this pic


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tyler, thanks it looks EXACTLY like that! Definitley a boy then!! Haha I will begin his macho enclosure makeover, I'll have to post before and after photos...
Legal drinking age here is 18, so at 2.5 he has a long wait lol! Maybe some non alcoholic beer will do for now 

Bigred... Omgosh!! that is pretty impressive... Henry is one horny tortoise thats for sure!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tinkerbell--33916#axzz1hBGoi0wd

This is some of her old enclosure


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 22, 2011)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Tyler, thanks it looks EXACTLY like that! Definitley a boy then!! Haha I will begin his macho enclosure makeover, I'll have to post before and after photos...
> Legal drinking age here is 18, so at 2.5 he has a long wait lol! Maybe some non alcoholic beer will do for now
> 
> Bigred... Omgosh!! that is pretty impressive... Henry is one horny tortoise thats for sure!!
> ...





Glad i could help!


----------



## jbean7916 (Dec 22, 2011)

I never know that tort "parts" were so creepy!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2011)

nikki0601 said:


> I noticed the ball was squeaking, and the tort had a look of powerful joy.. then he flips over, typical male








jbean7916 said:


> I never know that tort "parts" were so creepy!!!


 Certainly different.


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2011)

Henry looks like he has a built in wake board....now all he needs is a slip n slide....lol 

oh yeah,,,,oooooo impressive


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 26, 2011)

wellington said:


> Not that I want to be flashed, but at what age do they usually start to do that. I am really hoping Tatum is a boy. At what age, if he doesn't flash, can I expect that he won't because he is a she?



Look at his plastron, if it's concave then he's a boy


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 1, 2012)

ok cant believe i just thought of this now... but i have a joke that fits this thread... i only know two jokes so i dont get to tell them often.
Q:what do you call a tortoise with a stiffy? 
A: a slowpoke 

hmm hope i don't get in trouble for sharing my joke...


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 1, 2012)

Slowpoke!!! Love it!!

Seriously tho - Bigred..... OMG!!! Oscar never flashed anything that size to me, much more like Tyler's pic.....!

I am stunned....


----------

